

Apple files for patents on MagSafe 2 and iOS Notification Center - bitcartel
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2013/01/apple-patent-filings-uncover-magsafe-2-notification-system.html

======
olgeni
I hope that the Android "notification center" does not infringe on this very
original patent, which was clearly inspired by the Quake console, also
invented by Apple.

